# I got some!



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Started up a Victorian tank a couple weeks ago. MAN these guys are hard to get pictures of. They move constantly, which is fine, I'm used to that from taking pics of previous mbuna tanks and whatnot, but they're such incredible little beggers/mooches that as soon as they see any movement they're up at the surface begging for food. It's next to impossible to get them near the bottom to take good pics of them. So, here's a couple half-assed ones of the dominant male Dayglow who's showing some good colour now, one bonus pic of a piebald cause it's cute, and of the moorii cause they're cute too.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pics! Your Dayglow is developing some amazing color.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the darkside 8)


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

nice!!! victorians are the have to have fish of the future.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol so I'm ahead of the game then?

I never really had any desire for Victorians...thought the ones I'd seen were nice enough, but nothing that really "needed" to be in my tanks. Until a local breeder popped up as a sponsor on a local site, and I fell in love with his fish, they're stunning. Very happy with these guys so far, can't wait until they're mature and fully coloured.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

The one that snuck up on me was the Paralabidochromis Chromogynos...the colors of the males are just fantastic, and the females are piebald. The other one I really like are the Neochromis OmniCaeruleus, again piebald females, but the males...mine is an aqua/light blue with red fins...I can't get pics cause they never stand still!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

LadyBarbara001 said:


> The one that snuck up on me was the Paralabidochromis Chromogynos...


Oh, trust me, I've got dibbs on the first batch of fry for sale from this breeder. He's got a group and is just waiting for them to start breeding, and when they do, I'll be snagging some of them as well.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me sneak another in...how about Mbipia Lutea? My husband loves the pastels on this fish. I'll be picking up some of these this week. They will be less than an inch, and will be growing out a group in a 20 long until they get a touch bigger.

Need more tanks! Need more tanks!!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

The lutea are still one of my absolute favs. Because the females are relatively unique looking, they can make an excellent 'mixer' species.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I don't think "my" breeder has lutea, but to be honest, I didn't really look.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

nick a said:


> The lutea are still one of my absolute favs. Because the females are relatively unique looking, they can make an excellent 'mixer' species.


I thought they were fairly aggressive? What would be a good mix for them? I was planning on mixing with my Neochromis Omnicaeruleus...after they grow up just a touch.

Thanks!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

They're just now making their way into new areas. There's a few folks in Canada and the northern tier of US states that may have them. (Structureguy may have some)

I've kept them with a wide variety of Vics & Mbuna. They're only in the mid-range aggro-wise. Just tough enough to be able to hold territory (& breed) but not so much that nothing else can do the same.

A couple of old pics (I have on my 'work' :lol: computer).

M. lutea & Punda nyererei Python Island males in negotiations over drawing up borders :wink: 









You can see the horizontal pattern on the female in the lower right corner. That pattern and a few other subtle distinctions make them pretty easy for everyone :lol: to distinguish them. Compare them to your Neochromis femmes.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, yeah, that's just an awesome fish. My Neochromis females are OB, so I know that won't be a problem. I can't wait to pick some up...I think they are just gorgeous. Now I just have to decide who they get to live with as adults...


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got 8 very small Mbipia Luteas today, I'll post pics when there is something to show. Right now they look like itty bitty fish with yellow tails...LOL


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Lol I don't think "my" breeder has lutea, but to be honest, I didn't really look.


I do :thumb:


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
Never kept Mbipia Luteas but have had a go with some Neochromis,found them a bit troublesome with other vics in the long run. Growing on some youngsters now i intend to keep in a species only set up.

Good luck


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I may have to do that, but I'm hoping that will be an OK mix for them. If not, I'll have to get more tanks, such a hardship. LOL


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

Nice pictures of your Mbipia Luteas :thumb:


----------

